# Rod Building Gathering March 18th



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I will be hosting a NC NERBs rod building Gathering On sunday March 18th in Salisbury NC. The gathering is scheduled from 11-6pm. I will be providing lunch for everyone and will also be taking orders for any of the NERBs products offered by Billy Vivona. The cost of the gathering will be $20 per person. I will be covering basic closed wraps, eva grip construction, guide layout and pretty well anything else people want to see. If you have any questions please email me @ [email protected]. I would also like for people attending to rsvp so I can make sure we have enough food and drinks. This will be BYOB but dont plan on getting wasted....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The address of the meeting is: 2815 Grace Church Road Salisbury NC 28147


----------

